

Leaving NetBeans for Emacs as my Ruby editor  - wastedbrains
http://devver.net/blog/2008/08/leaving-netbeans-for-emacs-as-my-ruby-editor/

======
amackera
I really don't understand the desire for a heavy and resource intensive IDE.
Emacs + Unix is the best development environment I could ask for. Don't call
me naive either, because I've worked in some big companies where the
engineering team was on the same wavelength.

Emacs is lovely since you can customize it to your flavour of IDE
intrusiveness.

